# Kindle Touch



## kjvbible1611 (Dec 19, 2004)

Can you do a search in kindle touch for text in a downloaded book?
Thank You,
Gary


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Kindle Touch User Guide
http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_Touch_Users_Guide.pdf


----------



## kjvbible1611 (Dec 19, 2004)

so the answer is yes,
Gary


----------

